# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Εξπρες Πηγασος

## chrb

Βλάβη στη Σάμο σήμερα είχε το πλοίο και οι επιβάτες μεταφέρθηκαν στο πλοίο Δημητρούλα για τον Πειραιά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Νομίζω ότι είχε και την παρασκευή κατα την απογευματινή του αναχώρηση .

----------


## andreas

Το πλοίο επέστρεψε στα δρομολόγιά του.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ελπίζω να μην ξανά έχει πρβλήματα γι αυτό το καλοκαίρι

----------


## cpt babis

Η ζημια του πηγασου ειναι πολυ σοβαρη? Γιατι ακουγονται πολλα.

----------


## opelmanos

Μάλλον το χάνουμε και αυτό :Sad:

----------


## NAXOS

ΛΙΓΟ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΦΙΛΕ OPELMANOS. ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΔΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## Ergis

Γνωριζουμε κατι καινουριο δηλαδη;;;

----------

